

Ask HN: Freelancers/Contractors – what software do you use for accounting - ktavera

I recently switched over from a FTE to being a 1099 contractor and see there are some additional tax filing responsibilities i&#x27;ll have the burden of now.  I looked around for something simple - I put in my income for the quarter, and the forms are auto filled out and filed with the IRS.  So far i&#x27;ve just come across accounting software for businesses with multiple employees.  Any freelancers have any advice on a good tax&#x2F;accounting management application?
======
rpietro
[http://ledger-cli.org/](http://ledger-cli.org/) , incredibly flexible, very
powerful reports. but only use it if you're willing to really drill down the
documentation and discussion group

------
robwilliams88
I just use mint. Much easier to use then even the best freelance accounting
software.

